# Power Supply Question??



## _N8_ (Mar 10, 2005)

I have access to several Pyramid power supplies PS-7KX. We been using them at work, but they didn't (work).

Can some one help me boost the voltage? by adding a pot possibly? and if so how many amps will i loose?

I just did some testing comparing this to a wall wart the p.s. had almost no voltage drop while the wart dropped like 3-5 volts 20%!!!!



Here is a link to the schematic: 


If i'm nuts just let me know thanx, Nate


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*ummmm*

It looks like that power supply was built to put out 13.8v dc.
http://www.pyramidcaraudio.com/itempage.asp?model=PS7KX
You can't realistically increase the voltage. It is what it is.

However if you use this one:
http://www.pyramidcaraudio.com/itempage.asp?model=PS32LAB
It is adjustable up to 30v dc. But it is a bit pricey at retail for only 5 amps output. But if you work there you might be able to get a deal.....

Scott


----------



## jester58 (Nov 30, 2004)

I've used pyramid power on a few layouts and was very disappointed with the power supplies. Check galinko power supplies http://www.slotcars.org/hodra/ag&gProducts2.htm
I used the small power supply on all 3 tracks I had in my store and never had a problem with them supplying enough power from tjets to modified patriots. Well worth the look.


----------



## _N8_ (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks jester that $125 job looks like the ticket. Sometimes free isn't always the best answer.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

The MG power supply is the way to go...

Everyone tha I race with seems to have one...
Scott


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

noddaz said:


> The MG power supply is the way to go...
> 
> Everyone tha I race with seems to have one...
> Scott


So it seems.
In all of my recent research on the net looking for a power supply,that one does in fact seem to be the way to go.Ther are others out ther,but for a lot more money.

The six wall wart setup that I have is ok for my tjet cars,but just doesn't have the amps I need for my magnet cars.

I think that the MG power supply will make a nice birthday gift to myself in a few weeks. :hat: 

Mike


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

